
Node.js Tools 1.2 for Visual Studio 2015 released - dosshell
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/visualstudio/2016/07/28/node-js-tools-1-2-visual-studio-2015/
======
mousetraps
Node.js Tools dev here - excited to see this on HN! Happy to answer any Qs

~~~
asimuvPR
Will any of the improvements make their way to Visual Studio Code? I've been
using it for the past months and its been really nice.

~~~
mousetraps
Good question. From an engineering perspective, the codebases are different,
so (with the exception of some components like JS/TS language service) the two
will continue to evolve separately until we invest further in consolidating
engineering efforts. From a product perspective, VS and VSCode appeal to
different communities, and we need to be cognizant of that whenever we
consider lighting up new functionality. Is there a specific feature or
improvement you're especially excited about?

~~~
asimuvPR
Nothing specifically, sorry. :) I'm getting back into the MS stack after a
multiple year absence. VSCode works really nice and I expect the same from the
latest VS version (which I have not used professionally yet). Dunno, just
excited about diving back into the whole ecosystem.

------
ben_jones
Is it worth learning Visual Studio just to write angular2 applications?

